# Can I Draw Your Horses??



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Hello!! well, all the great artists on here have inspired me to start drwing. I sketsch sometimes when I am bored but not that ofter and I just do it from memory. Would anyone be willing to let me draw there horses?? I would love to do a show arabian flaging its tail when troting or cantering but all horses will be attempled . So, just find the most magestic picture of you horse, make sure it is big, and I'll do the rest! The things I am looking for are some of horses moving and some of horses sqaured up and looking for a blue ribbon!! PLEASE FIND THE BIGGEST PICTURE POSSIBLE!! 
thank you,
trIplecrOwngIrl


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Could you do one of sonador and stormy? if you can I love the pic of sona cantering but I dont like that I'm in the picture could you just not draw me? thanks in advance!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I wouldn't say he is majestic, but definitely would give you a challenge on proportion and perspective! Plus he is darn cute!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

You can give him a go. 

ETA: The image files are actually MUCH bigger than they're appearing here. I think HF is resizing them.

So here they are again.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry about the one with the tree in the way and the burry one but you can still see the basic body structure lol.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

can you draw him?


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

wow wveryone!! ok I'll get right on them!! And I apoligize in advance that my drawing isn't very good . Oh well, i try!

Waiting List:
1. myhorsesonador
2. honeysuga
3. sixxofdiamonds
4. annalover
5. Ariat164

THanks and I'll get started right away!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Heres my favorite picture of my horse, but its not really big.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

myhorsesonador, I am done with yours!! I am very disapointed with sonya. Mabybe I will try again later . I will include the pics at the bottom 

waiting list:
myhorsesonador-DONE!
1. honeysuga
2. sixxofdiamonds
3. annalover
4. Ariat164
5. AQHA13

btw- feel free to give constructive criticisame!!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

honeysuga, I am 1/2 way done with yours . Hier is the sketch. All that is left is to color and perfect the shape.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

THere so cute! I love it thank you so much.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

Your drawings show a lot of promise! Thank you for sharing with everyone


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

RoxanneElizabeth said:


> Your drawings show a lot of promise! /quote]
> you think so?? thanks! glad you like them myhorsesonador


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

honeysuga- here is yours. hope you like it


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

k, sorry bout that first pic the computer made it weird :S


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you, very cute! I love it.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*this is will...*

would love it if you could draw this for me 









THANKYOU!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

They are a very good start!! How old are you? I'm impressed!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

hello! I know you've got a list, but if you are still doing them, I'd love a picture of Cheyenne! Pics are in my barn. There's this one picture of her looking to the left with blue reins on and it's only her head. could you NOT do that picture? I have a lot of people drawing that one lol
thanks!! p.s. take your time, I don't mind waiting


----------

